# Zoya beauty box coming



## chaostheory (Dec 18, 2014)

They have these joke boxes posted on their website..and they've posted on social media how subscription beauty boxes may be/likely are next in store for them...

Super Power box: http://www.zoya.com/content/category/760

My boyfriend box: http://www.zoya.com/content/category/757

Tone it up box: http://www.zoya.com/content/category/759

Petbox: http://www.zoya.com/content/category/758

They're really funny links if you read the fine print in them. So they have these gag boxes posted...maybe placeholders for the real deal? ! That would be awesome!!

Here is what they said on social media


----------



## splash79 (Dec 18, 2014)

If they did a 2 for $10 polish sub, I'd be the first to sign up.  I love their polishes and think they are miles better than Julep.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Dec 18, 2014)

@ -- I like the April Fools when you try adding them to your cart.  lolol -- I soooo would buy the Pet Box just b/c!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 18, 2014)

I think zoya means they're going to be in allure's beauty box, not zoya's.


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I think zoya means they're going to be in allure's beauty box, not zoya's.


Aww man you're right ! And since the pages on the site were April fools jokes I guess it was just wishful thinking!


----------



## Elena K (Dec 19, 2014)

Zoya did a Mystery Box not so long ago. After I heard rumors about them starting their own subscription service, I thought Mystery Box was a "pilot" to see if people are interested.


----------

